# I got to play with some very expensive tyres today



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

quite literally :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Now that rocks my socks!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Phil you chav! hahaha  

Love it :smokin:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

Lol! nice!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

That's PINK smoke - is there something you want to tell us?


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Well it's supposed to be red, but yeah I kind of agree it's a wee bit mincy  :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2003)

*I've got an idea*

You've already got Red
Normal tires create White'ish smoke
Do you think they could make some Blue ?

Then we could have a Red Arrows Type drift display team !  

Malcolm


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

There are already blue ones under developement, This type of thing is what they were designed for ..

BTW I forgot to mention that the photograph was taken by none other than Tokyo/Grensan 

he also took this pic when I was cooling the car down after a mighty run 
and if anyone dares suggest that I have any sort of flame aid's they get slapped  :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

:smokin: quite literally! 

tis almost like a portable BBQ


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

:smokin:


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Great Pics :smokin:


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Holy crap those pics are awesome!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Here's another one, it's not great quality, but gives you another perspective


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Phil,

nice bit of overfuelling then........the map in the ECU is okay then?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome !


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd heard about these tyres, didn't think they existed in reality though, they look cool!

Alex B


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Mark, the maps great, the temperatures on the day were unbelievable, the demo was full load 3rd gear continuously only lifting off at the end of the straight to turn around and do the same back. By the end of the sesh the car had only hit a max knock level of 34. Not bad for the amount of abuse  Cheers :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Phill*

Just the job...

Mick


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

looks like old danoh has done another good job......are you on his sig Phil...you better check........lol


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

phatty said:


> Here's another one, it's not great quality, but gives you another perspective



That is a quality Pic!!!


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2005)

I was there to see it, twas quality.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

Luffy said:


> That is a quality Pic!!!


yup i agree there like


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great pics
them tyres make a really good effect


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm..................FLAMES!!   

What sort of price will we be expecting for those coloured smokey tyre things?


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Not sure if they will actually be produced to sell, currently they are about £1500.00 each


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Jeeeeeeeezzzzzuuuuuuusssssss!!!    How much??


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Never mind this mincey pink and baby blue.......I want to know if they can they do them in Tartan ?


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

so!! what sort of flamer kit are you using????  couldn't help it! that looks AWESOME!!


----------

